# IBS



## 17589 (Apr 21, 2006)

I THOUGHT THIS WAS A DEPREESION BOARD BUT I KEEP SEEING POST ABOUT IBS NOT SURE IM IN THE RIGHT PLACE


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Basically this board is for those who wish to discuss how they manage anxiety and depression as a part of having IBS - though you are certainly welcome here even if you do not have IBS and need some TLC - Having IBS - especially with severe and prolonged symptoms over a long period of time many times results in depression - and IBS attacks can result in being anxious that another attack will occur - so it is all interrelated. This can be true with having any illness that is ongoing - it certainly can lead to depression.Take care and hope you find some care and support - wishing you all the best, hon.


----------

